# Guitars



## Zekedogg (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Im interested in buying a good beginners electric guitar....I want something good to learn on and good sound quality also...Anybody help me out with information


----------



## towlie (Oct 2, 2007)

I&#8217;d personally go with a PRS SE Korean no frills model. These are incredible divers guitars as the neck scale is in between a Strat and a LesPaul. They&#8217;ve got great action, a decent vibrato system, and sound sweeeeet without the expensive inlays and curved tops.

I&#8217;d suggest joining thegearpage.net.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 2, 2007)

it depends entirely on how much you want to spend


----------



## Taipan (Oct 2, 2007)

try looking in hock shops but bring someone with you that knows a thing or two about guitar because i found that they bullshit you into buying a shitty guitar, I got a left handed Ibanez Exseries for 200bucks, i needed a few new strings and repairs but sounds like a dream, then this just past summer i bought a Epihphone SG left handed for $300 (canadian)


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent for beginners

YouTube - Cigar Box Guitar made & played by Steve Plater


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 10, 2007)

The gibson faded series or the PRS SE series. These guitars are high quality guitars for a low price. I especially like the PRS SE SoapBar. I have a PRS McSoapy, $1500 and .one of my band mates bought the SE series SoapBar. The difference in tone is almost nonexistent. You can pick up one of these for about $350 on ebay. I've been play for over 40 years and have a huge guitar collection. I'd be happy to have one of these in my collection.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 11, 2007)

i have a gibson faded sg i'll sell yea  very very very light guitar especially compared to les pauls


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

The faded series play very well if properly setup. I've setup about a half dozen. After a fret dressing, a little truss rod adjustment and filing the nut they all played fantastic. The PRS SE's seem to play great right out of the box.
For my taste and style I play a Parker Fly a 66 Gibson SG and a PRS Hallow Body most often for gigs. But this lineup changes often.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 11, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> The faded series play very well if properly setup. I've setup about a half dozen. After a fret dressing, a little truss rod adjustment and filing the nut they all played fantastic. The PRS SE's seem to play great right out of the box.
> For my taste and style I play a Parker Fly a 66 Gibson SG and a PRS Hallow Body most often for gigs. But this lineup changes often.


Faded serious is awesome if you don't have mounds of cash. I have a V and an SG and they are both excellent guitars. Also some of the Fender strats are good for beginners, I have a fat strat and I love it.


----------



## reeffermadness (Oct 12, 2007)

ESP, Jackson, and Dean guitars along with Gibsons are all my personal favs. I have had nothing but great things to say about all of their guitars. It really does depend on how much you are willing to spend. Ebay is always a good way to go...just make sure the seller has High Feedback Rating.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 12, 2007)

try craigslist too.


----------

